# 2011/12 Superduty plow control, where'd ya mount it?



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

Interested to see where you guys have mounted the joystick control. I just bought a new 350 and am trying to figure out where to put it. I have this style shown. Pictures would be great.


----------



## chknman (Apr 1, 2007)

Built that to fit the cupholder in the center console that folds down out of the seat.Have to order the extension cable to make it work.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

Finally. I really like that idea. Thanks for the picture as I will probably do the same.


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

Just a quick question I have the same truck and I was wondering what size plow you put on.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well I took a different approach and utilized the little cubby hole. I straightened and cut the original bracket to fit and bolted it to the removable plastic piece. I also used a piece of 1"x1" to support the joystick. It is in perfect reach where it is at resting my arm on the center console. It is also removable so in the warm months I take it out.


----------

